# Disused transmitter/receiver station- R.N.A.S. Yeovilton- July 2011



## Munchh (Jul 24, 2011)

This small complex is attached to R.N.A.S Yeovilton and its exact purpose is not known to me. Saz reported on it last year. I’m still researching the site so feel free to chip in if you have any info. It’s certainly being maintained as the grounds are tidy, the grass is mown and there was machine noise coming from inside the main building. There is asbestos in the buildings but apart from that it’s quite a relaxed explore.

There have been one or two guesses at what this was used for but I’d welcome further input. The mast arrays in front of the main building have been suggested as VLF. There is a ROC post no more than 100 metres from the site. 

Main mast, air traffic related I believe

















Building 250, Main building



























Cabling entering rear window of building 250, looks temporary






Genny shed
















Aerial array, in front of building 250











Building 251, Admin presumably
















Maintenance in evidence











Thanks for looking in.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice little plcae to look round that.


----------



## Potter (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, wonder what it is.

I see some sort of rack mount equipment on the floor.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 24, 2011)

its a remote transmitter for air station down the road id say that was live looks the same as the one by me


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm... interesting to see the lattice mast in the first couple of pictures,(looks like air traffic control) which is different from the steel lattice mast in the penultimate picture (thats almost certainly microwave/mobile comms) I still stand by the telegraph type poles being VLF though. 
Good pics
Godzy


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 24, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Hmm... interesting to see the lattice mast in the first couple of pictures,(looks like air traffic control) which is different from the steel lattice mast in the penultimate picture (thats almost certainly microwave/mobile comms) I still stand by the telegraph type poles being VLF though.
> Good pics
> Godzy



it would be for ATC its for the RNAS down the road i cant see it being a VLF tbh the antennas are too small by miles that is more vhf/uhf this is a vlf array http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/c/criggion_radio/criggion20.jpg


----------



## magmo (Jul 24, 2011)

The antennas on the posts are UHF, you can tell by their size and he length of the radials comming out. I have seen an aray like this before and it was near an RAF base, it is most likly an aray for navication, similar to a VOR aray.

I have seen a VLT antenna and it was over a mile long.

I remeber where I saw this type of array before. it was near Middle Wallop the Army Flying School.


----------



## johno23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good report and pics. Interesting looking place!

I guess its an important installation with it having a standby genny and it receiving regular maintenance.
Quite surprised its not alarmed up to Mod Plod Though


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interesting site, thanks for posting, that Lattice Mast would be most tempting for a sneaky ascent


----------



## Munchh (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and input guys. Most helpful.


----------



## highcannons (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice one mate, driven past here millions of times going up and down country and always assumed it was live. Just goes to show. I has thought the tele poles were navigation because if their location but have to admit it was an uneducated guess! Thanks


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 24, 2011)

As Magmo and others have said, the antennas on the telegraph poles are UHF aircraft comms antennas. There will be one for each frequency used from that site. The antennas on the first latice tower shown are mostly VHF. Those on the lattice tower shown last are mostly mobile phone panel antennas, the small microwave dish being to link it to the mobile phone network. There is an array of three colinear stacks near the top, those are for Airwave (TETRA).


----------



## Munchh (Aug 25, 2011)

wirelessmast said:


> ....................................Those on the lattice tower shown last are mostly mobile phone panel antennas, the small microwave dish being to link it to the mobile phone network. There is an array of three colinear stacks near the top, those are for Airwave (TETRA).



Thanks wirelessmast. The pic showing the mobile phone mast (which is outside the compound) I'd already discounted. It just got itself into the background of a shot showing how well kept the grounds were.


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 25, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Thanks wirelessmast. The pic showing the mobile phone mast (which is outside the compound) I'd already discounted. It just got itself into the background of a shot showing how well kept the grounds were.



It probably belongs to my employer 

The mil site is certainly still active, do you have a scanning receiver? be interesting to stop nearby and have a tune through the airband frequencies


----------



## smiler (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice One M, it does look well maintained and I too am surprised you didn’t have the military plod around to have a look.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 25, 2011)

very interesting site


----------



## Munchh (Aug 25, 2011)

wirelessmast said:


> It probably belongs to my employer
> 
> The mil site is certainly still active, do you have a scanning receiver? be interesting to stop nearby and have a tune through the airband frequencies



Not sure I'd know what do with one if I did have. 

I took this site to be abandoned initially but I now think it is active in some fashion, it's certainly being kept presentable. It used to be lit up like a christmas tree at night and it's disuse is recent. I'll do a night time drive by and check that. 

A friend in a nearby village to it told me that he understood (therefore rumour) that the TA have used it for training? It could simply have been the maintenance team from Yeovilton on a tidy up mission in fatigues. You know how rumours go. 

Regarding ModPlod, I don't get the impression that they overly care about snoopers tbh. The front of the site is clearly visible from the A303. If a sign saying 'MOD property keep out' is present (it is), they care, yes. How much they care depends on the importance of the site. This one appears to me to be of low importance. I wasn't looking over my shoulder for ModPlod nor was it difficult to access. Also, another member on here beat me to it and also didn't give the impression that this was a dodgy site to get caught on.

Having said that, if anyone does decide to take a look just be aware that even low importance sites are risky once in the public domain and ModPlod confrontation is not pleasant.


----------

